# horses foot catty



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a video on how to carve a natural horses leg/foot handle catty, i'v done it in step by step parts so you can all have a go, all the best jonh


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well thats a lot easyer than the ones i was doing, cheers for putting that up, will have a go next week, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll take a look at that myself and may give it a shot when I go home next week. There's nothing more traditional than a wooden horse foot catty with the tabs and I think one would look good with the blood-red chains!

Thanks for making and sharing the video.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

John that is cool. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't help but to tell everyone to please ensure you read the comments immediately below the video. I think you'll find it well worth your time.....

It is a pity that people who actually produce something useful and downright fun for others have to put up with this nonsense......it makes me respect the catapulteers even more.

So, Mr Gamekeeper John, did you take him up on his offer?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice video and thanks for sharing. That particular wood really makes that style look the dog's Bx!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> I can't help but to tell everyone to please ensure you read the comments immediately below the video. I think you'll find it well worth your time.....
> 
> It is a pity that people who actually produce something useful and downright fun for others have to put up with this nonsense......it makes me respect the catapulteers even more.
> 
> So, Mr Gamekeeper John, did you take him up on his offer?


hi, did u mean the one who wanted me to send him a catapult and then pay me when it arrived? but no i didn't take it up, thanks john


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I looked, speechless
Maybe you should thy making 4 of those, then attaching all 4 of them to the body of the horse, then ask your kids to keep them well as family treasure.
Sure It would sell over thousands of pounds after 100years =D


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, that one. What a numbskull.....like someone would actually do that.

I'm going to wait until I go home to watch the video, and like I said I may try this. I also want to thank you for the very large body of videos you've made and put up. There's a lot of good knowledge shared there and some excellent shooting too.

I really liked the one in which you went out in the woods to cut a natural fork and then shaped it with boiling water.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

John, I agree with Jmplsnt. You are a slingshot nut! Cheers, buddy.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great slingshot!


----------



## paul3195 (Apr 25, 2011)

john, what is the thickness of that sapele wood you use in the video?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

paul3195 said:


> john, what is the thickness of that sapele wood you use in the video?


hi, i brought it as 18mm but its closer to 20mm, thanks john


----------



## paul3195 (Apr 25, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

